
RIP Pipenv: Tried Too Hard. Do what you need with pip-tools - laktak
https://medium.com/telnyx-engineering/rip-pipenv-tried-too-hard-do-what-you-need-with-pip-tools-d500edc161d4
======
foo101
I really thought that pipenv was an anti-pattern. How hard it is to run
"python3 -m venv venv; source venv/bin/activate; pip3 install -r
requirements.txt" that one needs to create a whole new tool just to combine
these three simple commands together? If it is so hard to just use three
commands, just put those three commands in a script or Makefile and move on.

I know pip has its own flaws with not-so-great package and dependency
management. But does that warrant a whole new tool? Or does that warrant
fixing the existing tool?

